# Stowe on St. Paddy's Day, 3/17



## Skimaven (Mar 17, 2009)

The luck of the Irish was with me today as I skied Stowe. Blue, blue skies. Corn snow. Warm temperatures. Soft bumps. Sunny deck at Midway. It was all good.

We skied the gondola all morning. Smooth corn snow skiing on Gondolier, Perry Merrill and Switchback. We figured it would take the Front Four a while to soften up, and we didn't see skiers on Liftline or National till late morning. (Starr and Goat were closed--as well as Chinclip over at the gondy -- probably still frozen over from previous rain and freezing.)

On some sections of trails such as Gondolier, Liftline and Nosedive, skiers had scraped the center of the trail down to a hard-to-edge linoleum, while the corn snow piled up on the sides. You had to keep on your toes due to the stop-and-go. Great bumps on Hayride and Lower National. Centerline was also bumped up.

Here are a couple photos from this super spring day. More details and photos at my Vermont skiing blog at http://www.skimaven.com.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 18, 2009)

Where are the pictures of the green waterfall under the gondi?!


----------



## Skimaven (Mar 18, 2009)

Heh-heh. We rode up the gondola with a woman who wondered why Stowe's ice took on different colors such as green. I had to tell her that the green waterfall was special for the holiday.


----------



## billski (Mar 18, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> Where are the pictures of the green waterfall under the gondi?!


I'll get you some this w/e....8)


----------

